# General ML elk?



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Do these tags just come out of the general elk tag pool? I looked in the proc. but didn't see any numbers specifially for the ML hunt. I would imagine you have to specify to the person selling the tags that you want a ML tag and not just a general rifle tag?

Also, why is the hunt in Nov? Why not have it the same time as the LE muzz elk hunt?

Rut


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good question since most states put the ML elk in September.


----------



## Extex (Sep 11, 2007)

We used to have a ML 300 hunt for elk - special draw, points the whole ball of wax. They dropped it and added the tags back to the general elk hunt. You just have to pick which hunt you want archery, rifle or ml - it lets all the dedicated ml hunters get a tag without a draw before all those rifle hunters forget to get their tag and they run out :wink: 

The explanation I heard for a Nov hunt is that they don't want the hunts on top of each other so they let us hunt them in some form from august to november - I really would like to see the ml elk and ml deer be at the same time - makes sense to me but I bet ya their would be plenty of beetching over the ml's hunting the general elk hunt to close to the rut :roll: There was plenty of beetching over the ml deer hunters hunting during the rut - thats why they moved it to september.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I was up on Monte Crisco on Friday and did not see any animals at all. it seems that they moved down lower already.


----------

